# Trek 5700 Oclv



## Mauiwowee (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi I bought an older model 2001 Trek 5700 OCLV. It's the USPS version. I paid a little over 1K it. It's hard to find carbon Trek bike for under 1K.:idea: 

Does anyone have a similar Trek OCLV bike to this? Is the frame strong? I like the Trek brand though I'm not too familiar with carbon bikes.

Any comments would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

The 5700 is basically a 5900 with different components. Which means you have the exact same frame as the 5900 if I remember correctly. The frame is an OCLV 110 which is a very good lay up of carbon fiber. It's a very good bike, especially for the price you paid for it.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I only hope that you had the bike checked out properly before purchase seeing as you stated that you don't know much about carbon bikes.

Have you checked it structurally or with the LBS at least to determine if the frame is all in good order?

If so, then you're gonna have good fun with the bike and enjoy it.


----------



## Mauiwowee (Sep 17, 2008)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks guys, I feel much better hearing from the pros that what I paid was reasonable.  

I haven't got it checked out yet but I didn't hear any creaks or odd sounds coming from the bike so far and it feel much better and smoother than my aluminum frame bike.

I'm gettting my wheels true from a LBS, is there anyway you can do it at home without purchasing a truing machine? How do you know if the wheel is centered?

I tried it myself and I think I made it worse.

Thank you.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

there are some more bodged ways ive seen a wheel trued without a stand but honestly its isnt worth it, stuff it up and itl cost even more at the LBS simple. 

id get the bike completely checked over by your LBS too especially it being carbon


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Mauiwowee said:


> ...
> I'm gettting my wheels true from a LBS, is there anyway you can do it at home without purchasing a truing machine? How do you know if the wheel is centered?
> 
> I tried it myself and I think I made it worse.
> ...


I had a homemade truing stand years ago. But then again the tools I made it with were worth thousands of dollars more than simply buying a top of the line truing stand. Heck the machinist square I use to reference all my other tools is worth more than a top of the line truing stand. If you are not perfectly square at the axles, by the time you get to rims a 1/10 of a degree off and you could be several mm off...Just not worth the frustration.

If you have a good relationship with your LBS, some will let you use equipment such as truing stands to do minor wheel adjustments. Major surgery should be left to those with more experience. If you are willing to learn, break down and buy a book about wheel truing and guaranteed the first chapter is about how you will need a truing stand 

HTH
zac


----------

